# Looking for 2000 NCEES sample questions...



## CaltransPEHopeful (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I have been studying with the 2008 Sample Questions for Civil by NCEES. I am looking to buy/trade a copy of the 2000 edition. Have various study items and reference material (taking the transportation depth). Anyone interested?


----------

